# 71 Grad bei Core i3 Lappi zuviel?



## Kone (10. April 2010)

ist es normal dass die cpu meines vaios , ein core i3 mit 2.1ghz beim guildwars zocken auf 71 grad cpu temperatur geht?
dabei wird sie dann noch nichtmal komplett ausgelastet sondern zu 50%
also ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine cpu die solche temps gefahren is obwohl ich schon viele cpus übertacktet habe...

 MfG
kone


----------



## ghostadmin (10. April 2010)

Naja ich würde sagen fürn Notebook ist die Temp noch ok. Allerdings hatte ich noch keinen i3.


----------



## Kone (10. April 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja ich würde sagen fürn Notebook ist die Temp noch ok. Allerdings hatte ich noch keinen i3.



hätte eigentlich gedacht dass nen core i3/5/7 kühler läuft als nen core2. 
also unter normal aber naja 

mfg
kone


----------



## Icke&Er (10. April 2010)

Lag das Notebook aufem Tisch oder auf deinem Schoss?
Machen Notebooks brauchen eine glatte Unterlage um richtig mit der Luftabwurf klarzukommen! Das Vaio von meiner Mutter soll man z.B nicht auch den schoss nehmen, da mann dann die Lüfterschlitze verdecken kann und das Teil überhitzen kann!

PS: irgendwelche Lüfterdrezahlen per Hand/Prog geregelt?

MFG


----------



## Ryokage (10. April 2010)

Also ich hab nen alten Core Duo, aber der geht bis max. 85°C unter Volllast, dann taktet er sich runter um nicht weiter aufzuheizen. Der läuft im Idle (heisst für mich Firefox + ein paar Hintergrundprogramme) auch schon mit knapp 50°. Sollte also nichts besonderes sein, wenn der Prozzi beim Zocken hochgeht, zumal da ja der Grafikchip auch ordentlich Abwärme erzeugt, die der Kühler dann auch noch bewältigen muss. Meinem haben nach drei Jahren Dauereinsatz die Temps noch nicht geschadet, auch wenn solche hohen Temperaturen nicht so toll klingen.


----------



## Kone (10. April 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Lag das Notebook aufem Tisch oder auf deinem Schoss?
> Machen Notebooks brauchen eine glatte Unterlage um richtig mit der Luftabwurf klarzukommen! Das Vaio von meiner Mutter soll man z.B nicht auch den schoss nehmen, da mann dann die Lüfterschlitze verdecken kann und das Teil überhitzen kann!
> 
> PS: irgendwelche Lüfterdrezahlen per Hand/Prog geregelt?
> ...



im schos aber ehrlich gesagt gibt es bei den notebook keine wirklichen luftschlitze wo die luft reinzieht ...
frag mich da schon lange wo er sich die luft reinzieht.
die einzigen kühlen stellen( eventuell durch luftzug) liegen an den usb/sata/vga/hdmi port...
also nicht wirklich luftschlitze die durch verdecken unterversorgt werden

@ryokage
naja wenn das bei deinem noch heisser war bin ich ja beruhigt ....
danke 

mfg
kone


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2010)

Nun, die kritisch ist die Temp noch nicht, und es ist auch so: idR ist ein Laptop so eingestellt, dass es die CPU bis an eine Grenze rankommen läßt, die vlt. rel. hoch erscheint, aber noch lange nicht "gefährlich" ist, und dann halt den Lüfter aufdreht. Nur wenn es trotz stark laufendem Lüfter nicht wieder runtergeht und sogar noch heißer wird, könnte es kritisch werden.

So ein Notebook ist nicht so eingestellt, dass es die CPU auf Teufel komm raus so kühl wie möglich hält.


----------



## amdintel (11. April 2010)

nee 71c  ist zu viel ..aba evtl. falsches  Tool ... Core  Temp z.b lügt und zeigt bei allen I5 und I3fasche werte an .
Beschweren beim Hersteller über diesen Unsinn und Schrott , lt Corev Temp hat mein 70 c in  Wirklichkeit aber nur 35 c,
PS  veraltete Soft lügt oft und zeigt Neue CPUs falsch an


----------



## pc-samurai (11. April 2010)

Also seitdem ich nen Kühler mit 2 mal 120mm von Silverstone für Notebooks habe, läuft mein Notebook (dauerhafte Temperatur) mit stabile 36 °C selbst bei 3D anwendungen läuft es bei ca 40 °C und nicht mehr und GPU läuft auch schön kühl so ca. 68 bis 75 Grad^^

mfg

pc-samurai


----------



## amdintel (11. April 2010)

^^^soll man immer einen riesen Kühler mit schleppen das kann es ja wohl nicht sein , wie ich schon sagte vermutlich zeigt  sein Programm falsch an,
mal mit SIW  messen und bei Win7 z.b. kann man im Energie Mode den aktive Lüfter Reglung  abschalten , diese ist normalerweise so eingestellt,
das wenn der Akku sehr leer wird das die CPU nur noch mit 5 % läuft und die Reglung abgeschaltet ist um Strom zu sparen.
oder der Lüfter vom Book ist einfach nur kaputt oder zu gestaubt


----------



## Kone (12. April 2010)

so hab mal mit SIW probiert und siehe da die temps sind niedriger als  gedacht.
war wohl doch ne etwas ältere coretemp vers. die ich da noch irgendwo auf meinem netzwerk zuliegen hatte ....

temps sind im grünen mit 53 max beim zocken


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdintel (12. April 2010)

^^^^
Neue Vers. von Coretemp 99.5 zeigt bei meinem I5 ca.  66 c an
in Wirklichkeit ist die CPU bei ca. 43 c, Windows 
scheinbar erkennt das auch einen I3 nicht richtig .

Coretemp ist veraltet das  kannste  löschen, 
gibt auch keine Neue Beta davon also kommt da nix mehr ?


----------



## aquaphun (12. April 2010)

Auf ein Tempauslese Tool würd ich mich sowieso nie verlassen. Benutze Realtemp und Everest.

zu den Temps: sind eigentlich ok. Kritisch wirds bei >90°C


----------



## amdintel (12. April 2010)

70,80,90 c ist für eine normal betriebene  CPU schon bald kritisch
und ein Anzeichen  dafür das was nicht stimmt  mit der Kühlung ,
aba wenn so ein s.g. wunder Tool wie Core Temp nur falsch ausliest , ist ja in Wirklichkeit alles in Ordnung ,
Coretemp 0.99.5 die leste Vers. stammt von Sommer 2009, da gab es die I3/I5 noch nicht .
im Prinzip braucht man ja eigentlich nicht so was wie Coretemp der PC ist ja kein ständiger pflege Fall wo man die Temp überwachen muss , nur wenn man z.b. die Lüfter Neu Abstimmt dann braucht man so was für die erste zeit .
gibt ja noch Speedfan das nicht ein mal für Win7 ausgelegt ist und wo von es auch keine 
64 Bit Vers. gibt, die Hersteller haben wohl alle keine Lust mehr  und so einer alten 
Vers. zu vertrauen kann wie man hier sieht nach hinten los gehen  ,
der ein oder andere denkt dann sein PC sei kaputt und kauft für teures Geld einen 
Neuen Kühler . 
jaja die User und PC Benutzter sind viel zu oft viel zu gut gläubig und das kommt dann
dabei oft raus .


----------



## ghostadmin (12. April 2010)

Nein, das ist für eine normale CPU nicht kritisch, zwar hoch aber Schaden nehmen wird keine aktuelle CPU wenn man sie mal auf 70, 80 oder gar 90 Grad Celsius betreibt.
Außer man macht das rund um die Uhr, dann ist das wohl nicht sehr schlau, aber auch davon geht die CPU nicht in ein paar Tagen kaputt.
Kritisch wirds bei 110°+. Meistens schalten sich die CPUs bei rund 100° ab um Schäden vorzubeugen.


----------



## amdintel (12. April 2010)

Mit Cpus kennst du dich scheinbar nicht aus,
schaden nimmt keine heutige moderne CPU,
die haben alle einen Überhitzungs  Schutz eingebaut ,
AMDs schalten sofort aus , Intel Taktet sehr weit runter glaube 200/300 mHz war das und 2. sind oft die Bios Abfragen so einstellt 6 bis 10 % sicherheits Toleranz , 
oft  wird etwas mehr angezeigt als tatsächlich ist 6 bis 10 % ca. von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich und wird auf der Asus  Seite z.b  unter FAQ u.a. schön erklärt.


----------



## ghostadmin (12. April 2010)

Das sagt mir der User der nicht mal mit nem aktuellen Windows zurecht kommt und für den Grammatik und Rechtschreibung ein totales Fremdwort ist... 

Und wenn heutige CPUs keinen Schaden nehmen, leben sie also auch 10000 Jahre selbst wenn man sie immer am Temperaturlimit betreibt? Takten sich ja sowieso runter oder schalten sich ab....
Du solltest auch meinen letzten Satz da oben lesen... Der lautet: "Meistens schalten sich die CPUs bei rund 100° ab um Schäden vorzubeugen." Also hab ich ja auch nie gesagt das CPUs keine Schutzmechanismen eingebaut haben, nee? Steht nur so als Dekoration da......


----------



## schneiderbernd (12. April 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja ich würde sagen fürn Notebook ist die Temp noch ok. Allerdings hatte ich noch keinen i3.


nee also mein i5 wird bei Vollast gerade mal so heiß!


----------



## pc-samurai (12. April 2010)

hmm ich habe keine Ahnung, was fürnen problem ihr habt??!!!

Ich habe selbst meinen quad core auf 4ghz gehabt und stable auf 54°C unter Prime gehabt.....

also ....vernünftiges gehäuse vernünftige Lüfter, vernünftiges Game Notebook von mysn, Dell oder MSI!!! ist die defise..

mfg

pc-samurai


----------



## Ryokage (12. April 2010)

hier stand Müll


----------



## amdintel (12. April 2010)

^^weiter oben auch 


zum einem hat es sich ja wohl erledigt lag wohl am Tool das falsch anzeigt 
nützt ein dolles Gamer Book auch nicht wenn ein veraltes  Tool
die CPU falsch anzeigt .


----------

